# endo vs not?



## Lilithlee89 (Jan 9, 2014)

I need to get a new doctor soon cause may old, who was not a good doctor, endo left. Before this endo I never went to a normal doctor. My question is fine a new endo or just a general doctor. What better?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

All you need is a doctor who is willing to run the appropriate tests and wants to help you get better. Many here see their GP, Naturopath or others such as PCP.

When you have time; clue us in as to what is going on w/you re the thyroid!

Welcome to the board!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a different viewpoint. I believe you should have an internist to handle most common medical issues, but that thyroid warrants an endocrinologist. The way I see it, I wouldn't go to the company bookkeeper to do my income taxes.

Most endocrinologists are excellent, but like any other job, there are some bad ones out there.

But here's the thing: you definitely need to get a doctor to handle the general stuff, so maybe for you it would be prudent to see how s/he handles thyroid treatment. If you're one bit wary, back off and get an endocrinologist. Too many non-endocrinologists THINK they know it all, but don't.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

You can also schedule a consultation to see if they do things the way you want -- or call and leave a message with the nurse asking questions -- it can tell you alot about if it's a place you want to go.


----------

